# Anti Aliasing bei Drehzahl-/Frequenzmessung



## Waldo (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
in praktisch allen Antriebsanwendungen, die ich bisher eingesetzt habe,
wird die Drehzahlmessung mit Impulsgebern durchgeführt.

Ich frage mich nun, gibt es bei dieser Messmethode auch ein Aliasing,
wie man es von einer Analog-Digital-Wandlung kennt? Spiegeln sich
Frequenzen oberhalb der halben Abtastfrequenz in den Messbereich
hinein?

Ich habe Frequenzanalysen gemacht, die das vermuten lassen.

Kann das jemand bestätigen und gibt es eine Abhilfe?

Gruss

Waldo


----------



## Drucky89 (12 Dezember 2011)

Das Problem liegt immer auf der Messseite. Bei jeder Abtastung muss man schneller sein, als der Prozess! Wenn eine Pulsfolge gemessen wird, dann muss die Messeinrichtung (nach Shannon) mindestens doppelt so schnell sein.


----------



## Waldo (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Drucky89,
danke für die Antwort.

Das ist für die AD-Wandlung nicht anders. Trotzdem muss ich ein Antialiasing-Filter vorsehen,
damit ich nicht von hochfrequenten Störeinflüssen getäuscht werde.

Das geht aber bei einer Frequenzmessung nicht.

Angenommen Du hast einen Antrieb mit Anpassgetriebe. Dann ist in der Drehzahl immer ein
Frequenzanteil aus dem Zahnspiel der Zahnräder mit drin. Ich denke das berücksichtigt kein
Umrichter.

Waldo


----------



## Drucky89 (12 Dezember 2011)

Das Filter dient ja gerade dazu, Frequenzen, die nicht zum "eigentlichen" Prozess gehören, herauszufiltern, damit die "eigentliche" Prozessfrequenz übrigbleibt. Ich bin kein Umrichterexperte. Aber warum sollte man bei der Frequenzmessung kein Filter dazuschalten können? Das Filter müsste so dimensioniert werden, dass die höchste auftretende Frequenz gerade noch passieren kann.


----------



## Aventinus (12 Dezember 2011)

Mal eine andere Frage, hast du ein Problem bei der Drehzahlmessung? Mit den üblichen Verdächtigen in diesem Zusammenhang (FM350) und die passende Inkrementalgeber hatte ich noch nie derartige Probleme.


----------



## Waldo (12 Dezember 2011)

Mein Problem ist, dass mein Auftraggeber eine klapprige Mechanik abgeliefert hat. Da sich diese Klapperei in den Kraft- 
und Drehzahlsignalen widerspiegelt habe ich dies zu untersuchen und gegebenenfalls Vorwürfe zu kontern.

Bei der Frequenzanalyse ist mir aufgefallen, dass Frequenzanteile in den Signalen sind, die ich ohne Aliasing nicht
erklären kann.

Waldo


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
wie stark "springt" denn deine Messung ?
Was macht denn aktuell die Messung bzw. die Auswertung derselben ?
Du könntest ja auch als "Filter" einfach eine Glättung hernehmen oder den Wert als ungültig erklären, wenn er im Verhältnis zu den letzten x Messungen einen zu großen Gradienten hat.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Waldo (13 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort.

Mein Drehzahlsignal "springt" nicht. Es ist auf den ersten Blick voll in Ordnung.

Ich bin eben in der Frequenzanalyse auf Frequenzanteile gestoßen, die ich mir nicht erklären kann.

Ich habe ein Bild beigefügt, das die Frequenzanalyse ausgibt. Horizontal ist die Zeit und vertikal die
Frequenz aufgetragen. Die Amplitude ist mit der Helligkeit angedeutet.
In dem Versuch ist ein schneller Hochlauf und eine langsame Verzögerung aufgenommen. Die Rampen
entsprechen den Oberschwingungen der Drehzahl. Seltsam sind die steilen Linien, die an der halben
Abtastfrequenz und bei Null "reflektiert" scheinen. Das sieht eben nach Aliasing aus.
Die Folge ist, dass der Regler einen Frequenzanteil zurück koppelt, den es im Prozess eventuell nicht
gibt.

Das ganze funktioniert zwar, aber wie gross ist der Einfluss von Frequenzanteilen, die evtl. nur virtuell sind.

Mfg.

Waldo


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2011)

das mußt du mir etwas näher erklären - du machst eine FFT auf was ? Auf den aktuell gemessenen Frequenzwert den du in einer Messkurve vorher abgebildet hast ? Wenn ja, wie sieht den die vorausgegangene Kurven-Aufzeichnung aus ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Waldo (13 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich messe die Drehzahl mit 500Hz, Das Signal wird über die Messzeit aufgenommen.
Dann wird alle x Sekunden eine FFT gemacht und als vertikale Linie aufgezeichnet.
Es ergibt sich eine 3D-Kurve (besser Fläche) mit der Amplitude über der Zeit und der
Frequenz.
In einem solchen Diagramm sind Resonanzen als horizontale Linien erkennbar und
Oberschwingungen laufen mit der Drehzahl hoch und runter.
Im Bild ist ein schneller Hochlauf am Anfang (links) mit steilen Linien erkennbar. Dann
kommt eine kurze Verweilzeit bei konstanter Drehzahl und dann für den Rest der Zeit
eine langsame Verzögerung bis Drehzahl Null. Die Oberschwingungen der Drehzahl sind
als Fächer aus immer steiler werdenden Linien sichtbar.
Was sind das jedoch für Linien, die am oberen Ende (halbe Abtastfrequenz) und am unteren
Ende (Frequenz Null) reflektiert erscheinen?

Das ist die Frage! Ist das ein Aliasing Effekt?

Waldo


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2011)

Diese Darstellung einer Fourier-Transformation ghabe ich so noch nicht gesehen und sie ist auch so für mich nicht ohne Weiteres verständlich.

FFT zerlegt einen Profil-Kurvenverlauf (eines  gemischten Signals) in seine statistischen Bestandteile.
Welches Signal zerlegst du denn da ? Das eines Inkrementalgebers ? Oder bildest du dir von dem Inkrementalgeber erst einen Anlaogwert, den du dann aufzeichnest ?

Stell doch bitte mal das Bild einer Profilkurve hier ein, die du dann mit FFT zerlegst (also eine Ebene) ...


----------



## Waldo (13 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich bekomme von meiner Frequenzmessung die Drehzahl als Messwert im 2ms Takt.
Der Geber hat 2 Spuren mit 90Grad Versatz zur Richtungserkennung. Die Frequenzmessung
misst die Periodendauer von der Anzahl von Impulsen, die in die Torzeit passen. Ist die Frequenz des
Gebersignals 10mal so hoch wie die Abtastzeit, so werden ca. 10 Impulse ausgemessen. Die
Zeitauflösung liegt bei 125ns (8MHz Quarz). Damit liegt die Genauigkeit des Messwerts bei 125ns/2ms
also bei 0,06promille.
Der Messwert wird über CAN zum PC geschickt und dort geloggt. Diesen Messwert schicke ich in die
Frequenzanalyse.

So läuft die Messung und die Aufzeichnung. Es wird der Drehzahlmesswert über der Zeit ausgewertet.

Im zweiten Bild ist ein Ausschnitt aus dem Drehzahlverlauf wiedergegeben. Das Fenster ist ca. 1,4s breit
und gibt die Drehzahl bei 105/min (Fenster 104/min - 106/min) wieder. 

Waldo


----------



## Larry Laffer (13 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
die Kurve hat m.E. sehr starke Schwankungen, die m.E. nicht zwangsläufig durch die Impulsdauer-Messung zu erklären sind - selbstverständlich würdest du bei einer konstanten Messzeit irgendwann einmal (am Anfang der Messung und u.U. am Ende) nur einen Teil-Impuls messen - das sollte aber in einer entsprechend längeren Messung untergehen. Wenn du allerdings zu schnell misst dann ist dieser Fehler schon feststellbar. Vielleicht solltest du die Messzeit einfach mal verlängern.

Die Form und der Verlauf der Kurve deutet für mich ein bißchen auf ein mögliches Regel-Verhalten des Antriebsreglers hin. Bei sehr fein auflösenden Reibmoment-Stationen bei uns kenne ich ein ähnliches Bild.
Entsprechend kann sich natürlich auch ein Getriebe (hier vor Allem ein Planetengetriebe) auswirken. 

Ich denke mal, dass du die Messkurve erst glätten müßtest um dieses Verhalten da raus zu bekommen.
Die FFT macht aus solchen Schwankungen dann natürlich alles mögliche ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Longbow (6 Februar 2012)

Waldo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bekomme von meiner Frequenzmessung die Drehzahl als Messwert im 2ms Takt.
> Der Geber hat 2 Spuren mit 90Grad Versatz zur Richtungserkennung. Die Frequenzmessung
> misst die Periodendauer von der Anzahl von Impulsen, die in die Torzeit passen. Ist die Frequenz des
> ...



Sorry, dass ich jetzt noch ein älteres Thema Aufwärme:
 Aus Neugierde:
 Wie viel Impulse pro Umdrehung hat den der Geber?
 Die Berechnung des Messfehlers bei der Frequenz/Periodendauermessung setzt übrigens voraus,
 dass man die Messmethode genau kennt, da gibt es sehr große Unterschiede zwischen den Herstellen und der Messmodi.


----------

